# Can someone, owner, mod, etc. why



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Why do we have a political forum? Granted, I got sucked in a few times but never again. I think our current environment in the US on both sides does not allow for civil discourse. 

Opinions don't seem to matter. Only that one side is bent on ensuring that the other side is convinced of the other's ideology. And, if they are not, they are too narrow minded. 

I for one would vote to have this forum forever be gone. I know I don't own this site and my vote has little voice. I don't mind the spiritual aspect to that forum, but would not mind seeing the political side of it disappear and TAM rules be amended to make political discussions banned. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It gives people a good place to argue politics, and it keeps it out of the regular forums.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't got sucked in cause I don't know enough about politics to follow it through... all I know is I side with Republicans on some things and Democrats on others... I can watch Fox News and CNN without wanting to blow my TV up ...which makes me an Independent. 

It's always amazed me how anyone can fully agree/ defend one political party to the extreme...they both have good and bad... and really need each other so we don't fall to one extreme or the other. 

To be a proud  Tea bagger or a Bleeding heart....hating the other party is just ....a little evil... balance is somewhere between these 2 extremes.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I haven't got sucked in cause I don't know enough about politics to follow it through... all I know is I side with Republicans on some things and Democrats on others... I can watch Fox News and CNN without wanting to blow my TV up ...which makes me an Independent.
> 
> It's always amazed me how anyone can fully agree/ defend one political party to the extreme...they both have good and bad... and really need each other so we don't fall to one extreme or the other.
> 
> To be a proud  Tea bagger or a Bleeding heart....hating the other party is just ....a little evil... balance is somewhere between these 2 extremes.


So un-American . I kid. 

I wish more people who discussed politics inside and outside of the governing halls of this nation had your attitude. I would re-classify your independence as one who is willing to compromise - the art of understanding both your view while respecting the others.  

Thank you SA.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

drerio said:


> So un-American . I kid.
> 
> I wish more people who discussed politics inside and outside of the governing halls of this nation had your attitude. I would re-classify your independence as one who is willing to compromise - the art of understanding both your view while respecting the others.
> 
> Thank you SA.


It's funny, every single Holiday, we get the Grand Tea Bagger visiting our house...we always know we will get a fine Education from the Republican side.. we don't have to watch TV for a year, because we know Uncle Dan will bring all the details.....it's my husband's brother in law.... We try to avoid Politics as best we can...but it's inevitable...almost any subject at the dinner table leads to it in one way or another....

We can always tell when it's starting...me & him will give each other a look - like "Here we go baby...bite the lip..and hold on"......he is a real chatterbox & passionate about it - has every answer to America's ills...and other countries of course.... he will sit there like he is hosting a radio program for hours at the dining room table (if he could)...to how Democrats are the ruination of everything in this country...

Now my Husband is a calm man, he hardly lets anyone get under his skin....and this won't sound nice.. but I have almost enjoyed sitting back and watching my husband during this.....because Good old brother in law is able to get a rise out of him...He'll listen for a time...then he'll stand up & start questioning HIM...telling him what for (and of course I am on his side in what he says).... a little debating spirit rising there....I don't see this very often/ a little fire in his demeanor... I started laughing last Christmas.... over it right in front of them both going at it. 

It doesn't really get out of hand, but beings my husband works for a Union, he is not exactly into "biting the hand that feeds him", he's not going to hate all Democrats... no matter what is thrown at him by another.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

You do realize "tea bagger" is a derogatory sexual name concocted to ridicule them, right?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

larry.gray said:


> You do realize "tea bagger" is a derogatory sexual name concocted to ridicule them, right?


 I did see that definition on Urban dictionary..how it was started, I wasn't really aware..... Both sides have their derogatory ridiculing ...what else is new....All else I can think of is "Tree Huggers".. I'm just not up on these things...
'
So the Democrats we can blame for the sexual ridiculing then...I guess the Republicans are too conservative to hit below the belt .


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Three things I never discuss with people unless I know them well:-

Religion

Politics

Money

Discussing them on an internet forum? Bound to end in a bun fight, IMO. I wouldn't even go there.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Cosmos said:


> Three things I never discuss with people unless I know them well:-
> 
> Religion
> 
> ...


LOL. But sometimes we just get sucked in though. Your list is similar to our family policy when we host events. Our policy is no discussion about religion, politics, or sports. Over the years we've found that all "get togethers" are much more enjoyable for everyone when these topics are left at the door.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

1. Its a place to move discussions that are off topic and very common. 

2. I grow to respect members for there insights on marital matters and then appreciate their insights elsewhere as well on matters if importance to me such as politics. I have a more open mind when considering opinions of someone I have great respect for


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I got this said:


> 1. Its a place to move discussions that are off topic and very common.
> 
> 2. I grow to respect members for there insights on marital matters and then appreciate their insights elsewhere as well on matters if importance to me such as politics. I have a more open mind when considering opinions of someone I have great respect for


I can understand, but all too often it carries over with hard feelings to other threads as I have seen. 

I think once you open Pandora's box, it is so hard to just simply say "this is a place to just discuss your political views". As if to think that this part of TAM exist in isolation. I have had a poster follow me to another thread off of the political thread only to assume he knows me and makes comments to suggest that I am someone I am not. 

Needless to say, I have probably burned all of my bridges on TAM and may be time for me to bid an Aloha.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Grow up, develop a thicker skin, use the ignore function and simmer down. It will pass. I still love you. FWIW you dont have to post, you can lurk. If you like to post, then there is no good reason to leave. IOW vuck em.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

827Aug said:


> LOL. But sometimes we just get sucked in though. Your list is similar to our family policy when we host events. Our policy is no discussion about religion, politics, or sports. Over the years we've found that all "get togethers" are much more enjoyable for everyone when these topics are left at the door.


Very true! There are threads that I used to get sucked into on TAM (rather like watching a train wreck - against my better judgment I just _had_ to take a peek!), but I made an agreement with my SO that I would self-ban if I fail to resist the temptation!


----------

